# How to receive EMT-P as 68W



## mizzoukid19

Hi everyone,
Cool forum. Glad I found it.

I will be leaving for National Guard boot camp soon, and my job is 68W.

I am wanting to become a firefighter as my civilian job. A county here in Georgia has an ongoing open position for Fire Medic I and I'm hoping to apply for it when I finish AIT (if it's still open, hopefully). They require EMT-P certification.

Does the Army/National Guard train Whiskey's for EMT-P certification? Can I receive EMT-P while in the Guard? Or do I have to take courses elsewhere?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
mizzoukid19


----------



## TransportJockey

68W you cannot attempt to challenge EMT-P. The education is not there. You will come out of it with NREMT-B


----------



## mizzoukid19

jtpaintball70 said:


> 68W you cannot attempt to challenge EMT-P. The education is not there. You will come out of it with NREMT-B



What does "cannot attempt to challenge EMT-P" mean? Does that mean I won't receive the certification in the Guard?

~mizzoukid19


----------



## TransportJockey

mizzoukid19 said:


> What does "cannot attempt to challenge EMT-P" mean? Does that mean I won't receive the certification in the Guard?
> 
> ~mizzoukid19



No you will receive cert as a National Registry EMT-Basic


----------



## rwik123

mizzoukid19 said:


> What does "cannot attempt to challenge EMT-P" mean? Does that mean I won't receive the certification in the Guard?
> 
> ~mizzoukid19



Challenge means to sit for the medic test without taking an actual medic classes. Nurses can challenge a medic exam because the nurses education is equal or superior to a medic's. You will be recognized as a national certified emt-b even if you have more advanced training.


----------



## medic417

Some Paramedic programs will give you some credit for education received but you will still have to attend most of the Paramedic class.


----------



## mizzoukid19

Awesome, thanks folks! Appreciate the clarifications.

Anyone on the board an Army Whiskey? If so, Have you received or are planning to receive EMT-P? Where can I take the course?

~mizzoukid19


----------



## mizzoukid19

Okay, so I did some searching around and found two (seemingly) good diploma programs in Georgia - Central Georgia Technical College and Lanier Technical College. They both also offer a full degree program.

If anyone on the board happens to live and/or practice in Georgia and can speak to the quality of these or other programs, I would greatly appreciate it. If not, no worries. I appreciate the advice so far.

~mizzoukid19


----------



## MMiz

mizzoukid19 said:


> Okay, so I did some searching around and found two (seemingly) good diploma programs in Georgia - Central Georgia Technical College and Lanier Technical College. They both also offer a full degree program.
> 
> If anyone on the board happens to live and/or practice in Georgia and can speak to the quality of these or other programs, I would greatly appreciate it. If not, no worries. I appreciate the advice so far.
> 
> ~mizzoukid19


I would suggest creating a new thread in the Education and Training with your question.  You'll likely get a lot more replies than you would in the Military/Tactical/Wilderness EMS forum.


----------



## EMT11KDL

mizzoukid19 said:


> Awesome, thanks folks! Appreciate the clarifications.
> 
> Anyone on the board an Army Whiskey? If so, Have you received or are planning to receive EMT-P? Where can I take the course?
> 
> ~mizzoukid19



As far as being medics on here. i believe there is 4 of us (that are still with the army) that on this forum... but i could be wrong on that number.. there is another thread started just asking who is who on here.  

When do you leave for BCT/AIT? where you going


----------



## Afflixion

I am still in the army but have progressed to a PA, I was a 68W and prior to that a 91W, I am a paramedic as well but received my license prior to enlisting, I have done both active and National Guard (currently active,) as a bit of background on me.

Being in the National Guard your chances of being put through a program where you will get your paramedic are slim to nil. So prior to me going on if you don't wish to read my entire post I will say that your best bet would be to use your GI Bill and state tuition assistance to get your paramedic civilian side.

If you were active on the other hand there are numerous military schools you can go through and come out with your paramedic though most of them are special operations, the 160th SOAR (Special Operations Aviation Regiment) you will be a "Special Operations Flight Aidsman," theres 18D or Special Forces Aidsman which is part of Special Forces, 68WW1 which is a Ranger Medic, and Civil Affairs Medic 68WW4. Then your unit can choose to send you to paramedic school, a lot of line units are starting to send their senior line medics to paramedic school. If they don't you can request from your commander to allow you to attend paramedic school in lieu of your normal duty day though not very likely it is possible.

As for the not being able to challenge the NREMT I have known a few people who have being a 68W I do not know the specifics behind it other than you need your ACLS, PALS and a memorandum from the state EMS director endorsing you, besides that I do not know.


----------



## mizzoukid19

MMiz: Ah, makes sense. Will do, thanks.

EMT11KDL: I don't have an exact ship date yet since I'm still processing with MEPS. But my recruiter believes I should be gone in about a month and a half or so.

Afflixion: Thanks for your detailed response. It helps a lot. Looks like I'll be going the civilian training side for the EMT-P. I have plans to go full army officer once I finish my bachelor's degree, but that may not be for another few years at least. Until then, I hope to already have my EMT-P so I can apply for the open Fire Medic position here in Georgia.

Thanks again everyone,
-mizzoukid19


----------



## Afflixion

Well good luck with that, I hope everything works out to your advantage. Make sure you take advantage of your GI Bill (VEAP) your state tuition assistance and apply for the PELL Grant which should put some money in your pocket. I say use the VEAP because the post 9-11 won't pay for much seeing as you have no active duty time.


----------



## mizzoukid19

Afflixion: Will do. Good to know there are so many assistance programs out there for service memebers. I won't need much considering the two programs I mentioned are both around $6400 total each.

-mizzoukid19


----------

